# NGP Racing presents: Potomac Audi Club Summit Point HPDE event - 3.17 / 3.18



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*NGP Racing is proud to announce our support of the first Audi Club Potomac Chesapeake chapter track day event of 2012, happening March 17th and 18th at Summit Point Raceway, West Virginia. *Whether you have always dreamed of taking your beloved Audi or VW around a real race track but never have, or if you're a certified track-junky, this event is a sure-fire way to kick off the season right.

The PCC ACNA is holding this High Performance Driver's Education event at the world-famous Summit Point Raceway in beautiful West Virginia. The event is scheduled to take place over the weekend of March 17th and 18th, and will include two very full days of driving, instruction and more. HPDE events such as this feature run groups for all skill levels, so there will be something for everyone. In addition this region features some of the best and most experienced instructors in the country, so if you're hungry for knowledge, this event will feature some of the best bang-for-the-buck instruction you can find. To familiarize yourself with the rules of an HPDE event, please check the PCC ACNA website here.

Membership in the Audi Club (just $44 for one year) is required for this event. The full 2-day experience is $330, plus $40 for helmet rental should you not have your own. *All NGP customers are eligible for a $35 discount on the 2-day package via a special discount code! *Enter *NGP-SP12-2D* exactly as shown to receive your discounted rate.

*







*

Discounted lodging is available at the nearby Winchester VA Hampton Inn North - just specify the Audi Club block and get a killer deal of only $76 per night plus taxes and fees, if rooms are still available.

Please remember that certain tech inspections and waivers must be signed and in place in order to participate. For the full event info please visit the PCC ACNA website - and print / view the tech form and medical form. 











In addition, *NGP Racing will be there with our full rig with a hospitality section, offering complimentary refreshments, an air station, technical assistance* and we'll be offering APR ECU upgrades for special discount pricing. *One lucky participant will even walk away with a FREE APR tune! *

If you have any questions contact Nate via *[email protected]* - or visit the PCC ACNA website, for commonly asked questions, sign up, and more. We hope to see you there!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

Also, if anyone is interested in spectating it is FREE - you just need to sign the track waiver upon entry.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

Registration is now closed....

As mentioned there is now free spectating - so if you want to come out and enjoy the beautiful weather and see what it's all about, all you have to do is sign the track waiver and you're good to go. :thumbup:


----------

